# Nun Farts and other delicacies



## Chaska Ñawi

The forum on dulce de reyes got me thinking about an Acadien dessert - les pets de soeur (pedos de monjas).  It's a pastry rolled around a filling of brown sugar, butter, and cream, that you cut into pinwheel slices - I grew up calling it a roly-poly.

At home we ate:

- Hunter's Stew (ragout de chasseur, caldo de cazador): a stew of sausages and cabbage, cooked in milk (what you ate when the hunter came home empty-handed)

- Lemon Love Notes (not up to translating this one): little squares of pastry and lemon pudding

- Bubble and Squeak (ditto): a casserole of cabbage and sausage

- Toad in the Hole (crapaud dans le trou, sapo en el pozo): a casserole of sausages under a biscuit topping

In England we also ate squashed-fly biscuits (biscuits des mouches planches, galletas de moscas molinadas) and Spotted Dick (I'm not going there, somebody else may   ), which was a kind of raisin pudding.

In Mexico I drank te de perro (dog tea, te de chien), which I think was chamomile tea.

What other weird names are there for food out there?

(I _knew _I shouldn't have joined this forum - it's most addictive.)


----------



## JazzByChas

The only dishes with odd names I can think of are:

*Hush Puppies:* sausages/frankfurters wrapped in dough and baked until they are golden brown

*Hangstown Fried:* Scrambled eggs and oysters

*Rocky Mountain Oysters:* Bulls testicles


----------



## diegodbs

Cabello de ángel (angel's hair) = a sweet made of pumpkin and syrup.

Olla gitana (gypsy pot) = a kind of stew with beans, lentils, chick peas, different kinds of meat, etc.

Bollo preñado (pregnant bun) = a kind of bun with a piece of "chorizo" inside.

Suspiros de monja (Nun's sighs) = a kind of meringue.

Borrachos (drunkards) = a kind of bun soaked in brandy.


----------



## Papalote

Hi, Chaska

The first thing that came to my mind was Shepperds´pie, which in Québec exists as Pâté chinois.

Also in Quebec we have the pets-de-nonne. But these are balls of dough boiled in a thick brown-sugar syrup (at least the ones I have tasted).

In Mexico, I used to eat _moros y cristianos_, white rice and black beans.

Gotta go,

P


----------



## Ratona

Welsh rarebit = cheese on toast (I used to think it was Welsh rabbit, I didn't want to eat little bunnies!)

fairy cakes = +/- magdalenas (what's fairy about them?)


----------



## Agnès E.

Chaska Ñawi said:
			
		

> The forum on dulce de reyes got me thinking about an Acadien dessert - les pets de soeur (pedos de monjas). It's a pastry rolled around a filling of brown sugar, butter, and cream, that you cut into pinwheel slices - I grew up calling it a roly-poly.


In France, they are called _pets de nonnes_.


----------



## Phryne

Everybody knows about immigration in Argentina in the late 19th and early 20th century. A decent amount of these immigrants were in fact anarchists (can't say that about my ancestors though!) and for reasons that I can't remember now, many were bakers. 

In Argentina we have very nice pastries that are sold by the dozen called "facturas". They include _croissants_ and other delicacies, many of which were invented by the anarchist bakers. Some of the names are the following:

_ bola de fraile_ = _monk's nuts_ (yeah, testicles!), aka _suspiro de monja _= _nun's sigh_  
_ vigilante _= a derogatory term for a policeman.
_sacramento _= sacrament. It is probably heretic to name a pastry after something religous (I don't know because I'm atheist).
_jesuita _= _Jesuit_

Unfortunately, I could not find good photos.  I'll post some later.

Saludos


----------



## timpeac

"Toad in the hole" is sausages in batter. "crapaud dans le trou" "sapo en el hueco".


----------



## cuchuflete

Pigs in blankets:  any of, sausage wrapped in dough and baked,
chopped meat wrapped in cabbage leaves and baked,
other meats wrapped in something and baked...


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Which brings to mind:

head cheese (rich, gelatinous pate made from boiled pig's head and trotters)

prairie oysters - lamb testicles

lengua de perro - chiton (a kind of sea slug that looks like a giant wood louse)

haystacks - a cookie made of chocolate and oatmeal or coconut

fish eyes - tapioca pudding

angels on horseback - oysters with bacon wrapped around them


----------



## GenJen54

In school, about twice monthly we used to enjoy the delightful delicacy of:

Sh*t on shingles = Beef bits cooked up in a cream sauce and then served on dry toast.  Otherwise known as "creamed chipped beef."

Yummmmm....


----------



## ElaineG

What about Spotted Dick?  I don't even really know what it is, except that it's some English delicacy my limey boyfriend is always threatening to serve me.  Right after the bangers and mash, toad in the hole, chip butties, trifles and fools and whatever elses.

American food is rather dully named in comparison.


----------



## Kelly B

It-Cooks-Itself: English translation of Arabic name (according to mother-in-law - I'm clueless) for a lamb and eggplant stew that is too easy to make, by middle Eastern standards. If you haven't rolled, pounded, or stuffed something it hardly counts as cooking.
Imam Bayildi: the Imam fainted: another middle Eastern/Turkish dish. He either fainted because it was so delicious, or maybe because it uses so much olive oil.


----------



## Papalote

and let`s not forget burritos (little donkeys!) and in more authentic Mexican fare - chalupas (little boats), flautas (flutes), ropa vieja (shredded beef/lettuce/hot peppers/tomato salad), manchamanteles (tablecloth dirtiers ??) (stew with bananas and pineapple... I know, sounds eecky but once you`ve tasted it you realize it is really good).

Okay, I`m stopping here, my supper is 4 hours away and my mouth`s watering!


----------



## Papalote

oops, forgot to translate ropa vieja - old clothes!


----------



## santi

well once I ate trapo sucio and indio viejo,wich is bean rice and shreded meat w/ vegies,and in colombia specially in the atlantic coast we have a variety of rices like:arroz al puente(bridged rice) thats white rice with a banana crossing over it,and we got arroz a la isla(island rice)which is white rice w/ an egg on it,also arroz a la novia(bride's rice)which is wite rice with grated cheese and suero(a butter like spread taken from milk).We also have cabeza de gato(cat head) mashed green bananas w/ onions,tomatoes, and lots of butter(grated cheese is optional,but best in my opinion)well those are the foods that sound weirder where I live if I think of any more I'll be sure to post them.



this is


----------



## lemmego

If I may add some German cuisine:

Arme Ritter (poor knights) - slices of stale bread fried in a batter of eggs, milk and sugar
Falscher Hase (fake hare) - meat loaf
Schwalbennester (swallow nests) - stuffed and rolled up slices of meat
Maultaschen (mouth bags) - stuffed pasta squares
Handkäs mit Musik (hand-cheese with music) - rather strong cheese with onions and vinegar sauce
Strammer Max (strapping Max) - ham and egg sandwich
Liebesknochen (love bones) - eclair pastry
Sandkuchen (sand cake) - pound cake
Donauwelle (Danube wave) - chocolate layer cake
Kalter Hund (cold dog) - cookie cake

And last but not least:
Amerikaner (Americans) - large round cookies which come in black (chocolate), white (sugar-glazed) or mixed!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Love the German entries!

An entry on a Better-Than-Sex cake was deleted, but I don't think it should have been - it's a fairly common cake in Canada and the States (although I understand why you deleted the next 2 philosophical gems, GenJen).


----------



## irisheyes0583

lemmego said:
			
		

> If I may add some German cuisine:
> 
> Arme Ritter (poor knights) - slices of stale bread fried in a batter of eggs, milk and sugar
> Falscher Hase (fake hare) - meat loaf
> Schwalbennester (swallow nests) - stuffed and rolled up slices of meat
> Maultaschen (mouth bags) - stuffed pasta squares
> Handkäs mit Musik (hand-cheese with music) - rather strong cheese with onions and vinegar sauce
> Strammer Max (strapping Max) - ham and egg sandwich
> Liebesknochen (love bones) - eclair pastry
> Sandkuchen (sand cake) - pound cake
> Donauwelle (Danube wave) - chocolate layer cake
> Kalter Hund (cold dog) - cookie cake
> 
> And last but not least:
> Amerikaner (Americans) - large round cookies which come in black (chocolate), white (sugar-glazed) or mixed!



That one made me LAUGH!!! Love it!

How about sweetbread(s)?... I think it's the pancreas of a cow.


----------



## nycphotography

In the US:
Arme Ritter (poor knights) = French Toast
British Chips = French Fries

Sticky buns
Angel food cake
Death by chocolate

Some brand names:
Twinkies
HoHos
Atomic Fireballs

In AE, we have more interesting drink names than food names:
White (or Black) Russian
Sex on the Beach
Earthquake
Harvey Wallbanger
Black and Tan (half guinness, half pale ale)

I think its because most of our foods are corporate creations (ugh), carefully named by marketing wonks to actually be appealing.  I'm sure the "test kitchen" names were all VERY interesting.  Sadly we'll never know what they were.

Then we have the old nickname for a certain brand of fast food burgers:
_*Sliders*_


----------



## Brioche

lemmego said:
			
		

> If I may add some German cuisine:
> 
> Arme Ritter (poor knights) - slices of stale bread fried in a batter of eggs, milk and sugar
> Falscher Hase (fake hare) - meat loaf
> Schwalbennester (swallow nests) - stuffed and rolled up slices of meat
> Maultaschen (mouth bags) - stuffed pasta squares
> Handkäs mit Musik (hand-cheese with music) - rather strong cheese with onions and vinegar sauce
> Strammer Max (strapping Max) - ham and egg sandwich
> Liebesknochen (love bones) - eclair pastry
> Sandkuchen (sand cake) - pound cake
> Donauwelle (Danube wave) - chocolate layer cake
> Kalter Hund (cold dog) - cookie cake
> 
> And last but not least:
> Amerikaner (Americans) - large round cookies which come in black (chocolate), white (sugar-glazed) or mixed!


 
Can you still buy Neger Kuesse? (nigger kisses). Big marshmallows, on a thin crisp base, covered in chocolate.


----------



## GenJen54

Come to think of it, there is a dish from the Pennsylvania Dutch called *"Shoo Fly Pie"* which is kind of a sticky, crumbly pie made with lots of molasses, brown sugar and spices.  It got its name from the need to "shoo away" flies that were attracted to the pie when it was sitting in a kitchen window sill cooling off.


----------



## lemmego

Brioche said:
			
		

> Can you still buy Neger Kuesse? (nigger kisses). Big marshmallows, on a thin crisp base, covered in chocolate.


Negerküsse have been renamed Schokoküsse some time ago. Last I checked they were sold as Schaumküsse. Of course, whatever the manufacturer puts on the package doesn't affect popular usage all that much so you will still find many people calling them by their original (politically incorrect) name.

Also, I forgot to mention Bienenstich (bee sting) which is yet another cake.


----------



## Brioche

lemmego said:
			
		

> Negerküsse have been renamed Schokoküsse some time ago. Last I checked they were sold as Schaumküsse. Of course, whatever the manufacturer puts on the package doesn't affect popular usage all that much so you will still find many people calling them by their original (politically incorrect) name.
> 
> Also, I forgot to mention Bienenstich (bee sting) which is yet another cake.


 
Negerküsse have been renamed Schokoküsse.
or
Negerküsse were renamed Schokoküsse some time ago.


----------



## Agnès E.

We have some in France as well... who would have guessed it? 

- *pommes de terre en robe de chambre* (potatoes in their dressing gown) or *robe des champs* (no translation, it is a wordplay between chambre = bedroom and champs = fields) = whole potatoes boiled with their skins
- *religieuse* (nun) = choux pastry with cream
- *lait de poule* (hen's milk) = raw yolk + milk + sugar + flavour. Great to recover after a sickness or a big effort.
- *canapés* (sofas, couches) = open sandwiches for the aperitif
- *sauce pauvre homme* (poor man sauce) = fatfree sauce to be served with fat meat.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

I think you meant "hen's milk", not "hun's", Anges!

In English, we translate lait de poule into "eggnog".  Glad you mentioned it - I forgot to include it in any Canadian lists.  Here we only have it during Christmas.  

Is there a Spanish equivalent?

I had no idea that a canape meant a couch!  And I've been speaking (sort of) French for most of my life....it's just that I've only heard canape in a culinary context.

Continuing the alcoholic line of thought, we also have _Screech _(crie, grito) which is a very strong Newfoundland rum.

An enterprising line of candy-makers have started selling chocolate-dipped items under such names as moose patties, otter poop, bear droppings, etc., with the illustrations trying to look very very Canadian.....mostly because we're always striving to find a cultural identity that's distinctively Canadian as opposed to American ... which is another discussion altogether!

For non-native speakers, _patties, poops, droppings, muffins (esp. meadow muffins)_ are all euphemisms for la merde/mierda.


----------



## diegodbs

Chaska Ñawi said:
			
		

> I think you meant "hen's milk", not "hun's", Anges!
> 
> In English, we translate lait de poule into "eggnog". Glad you mentioned it - I forgot to include it in any Canadian lists. Here we only have it during Christmas.
> 
> Is there a Spanish equivalent?
> 
> I had no idea that a canape meant a couch! And I've been speaking (sort of) French for most of my life....it's just that I've only heard canape in a culinary context.
> 
> Continuing the alcoholic line of thought, we also have _Screech _(crie, grito) which is a very strong Newfoundland rum.
> 
> An enterprising line of candy-makers have started selling chocolate-dipped items under such names as moose patties, otter poop, bear droppings, etc., with the illustrations trying to look very very Canadian.....mostly because we're always striving to find a cultural identity that's distinctively Canadian as opposed to American ... which is another discussion altogether!
> 
> For non-native speakers, _patties, poops, droppings, muffins (esp. meadow muffins)_ are all euphemisms for la merde/mierda.


 
In Spain "eggnog" is called "ponche".


----------



## Vanda

We could compile an international recipe book on the subject...
Brazilian delicacies, like in any other country, is a whole chapter.

Some of them I remember just now:
baba de moça- young lady's drool (milk and eggs)
pé-de-moleque - kid's foot - (peanut and rapadura) hummmmmmm!
pão-de-ló -  Lot's bread (sponge cake)
olho-de-sogra - mother-in-law's eye (coconut,eggs, plum)
mineiro-de-bota - the inhabitant of the state Minas Gerais on boots - 
                                                                     (banana, cheese)
coxinha-de-galinha - chicken's little thighs (shaped like a thigh , filled with chichen)

and the international ones: canapés, sandwichs, kebah, yada, yada.

I was kidding, but suddenly did I hear someone asking for recipes?!


----------



## *Cowgirl*

Chuckwagon - Cafeteria food a.k.a. Mystery meat. We used to try to see who could come up with the best guess of what it was.   gross!!!


----------



## Agnès E.

Chaska Ñawi said:
			
		

> I think you meant "hen's milk", not "hun's", Anges


Very true, indeed!! 

We also have *langues de chat* (cat's tongue) : very nice and thin biscuits, perfect to be served along with the afternoon tea.



> For non-native speakers, _patties, poops, droppings, muffins (esp. meadow muffins)_ are all euphemisms for la merde/mierda.


This reminds me of our *crottes en chocolat* (chocolate dropping), which are chocolate pastilles rolled into cacao powder.


----------



## Papalote

Vanda said:
			
		

> We could compile an international recipe book on the subject...
> Brazilian delicacies, like in any other country, is a whole chapter.
> 
> I was kidding, but suddenly *did I hear someone asking for recipes*?!


 
Vanda, hi!

I`m soooo glad you were the first to mention this. Perhaps we could ask Mike to open a new section, euh... multilingual culinary... just kiddin`

To answer the question about eggnog, in Mexico we have a barely alcoholic drink called *rompope*. When I was a kid we were allowed a tiny little glass, half-ways filled, to toast the New Year`s ,or any other important occasion, with the grown-ups. I now make my own, but it does not taste the same  .

Also, my Parisian grandmother used to serve *alouettes sans tête*, which was pounded slices of meat, stuffed and then rolled and baked. 

Aghh, I`m making myself hungry again! 

Have a great day,

P


----------



## Anna Più

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> We also have *langues de chat* (cat's tongue) : very nice and thin biscuits, perfect to be served along with the afternoon tea.


 
Hi all,
In Catalunya also have *llengües de gat* Agnès! and *pets de monja* (Nuns Farts) chaska Ñawi!

And this deserts too:
.Pa de pessic (nips bread)
.Braç de gitano ( gypsy arm)
.Postres de músic (also called nyoca): musics desert ( nuts with sweet wine -Moscatell-).

We also eat mamelles de monja (nun breast): a kind of cheese and a kind of pomodoro too.

Bon profit! 
A+


----------



## Laia

Anna Più said:
			
		

> In Catalunya also have *llengües de gat* Agnès! and *pets de monja* (Nuns Farts) chaska Ñawi!


 
I have also heard "pets de monja" called "*pits de monja*"  ... something like "nuns bust"? I don't know how to translate it.


----------



## Ralf

lemmego said:
			
		

> Negerküsse have been renamed Schokoküsse some time ago. Last I checked they were sold as Schaumküsse. Of course, whatever the manufacturer puts on the package doesn't affect popular usage all that much so you will still find many people calling them by their original (politically incorrect) name ...


... another name is "Mohrenkopf" (blackamoor's head = chocolate marshmallow)--but I'm afraid it is no longer politically correct as well.  

another one:

Hackepeter (chopping Peter) = seasoned minced meat

Ralf


----------



## ewie

GenJen54 said:


> Come to think of it, there is a dish from the Pennsylvania Dutch called *"Shoo Fly Pie"* which is kind of a sticky, crumbly pie made with lots of molasses, brown sugar and spices. It got its name from the need to "shoo away" flies that were attracted to the pie when it was sitting in a kitchen window sill cooling off.


By contrast, my mother's speciality _fly pie_ is so-called because it looks like a pizza base with flies embedded in it (they're raisins). _Real_ flies wouldn't touch it with a barge-pole, mind you


----------



## sokol

Brioche said:


> Can you still buy Neger Kuesse? (nigger kisses). Big marshmallows, on a thin crisp base, covered in chocolate.



These would be:

- Schwedenbomben = Swedish Bombs in Austria (and this name's still not changed, no one so far took offence )

Apart from that, in Austria:

- Russenkraut = Russian Cabbage (this being something like mixed pickles with cabbage as main ingredient)

- Frankfurter = a type of sausage: while we here in Austria eat Frankfurters, Germans only eat Wiener (= the Viennese, literally) which are a very similar (not quite identical) type of sausage

- the cake Hermann (which is a name, so the cake is named like a human being)

Most of the other German examples of lemmego are completely unknown to me, I only did know Maultaschen (mouth bags; used in Austria) and I guess I've already heard Falscher Hase though I didn't know that meat loafs are meant with that one.

(Will think of more. That's all that comes to my mind right now.)


----------

